# Grand am at IMS 2012



## EnserioJose (Aug 11, 2011)

Tread for pics at the Rolex and continental series races at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway.


----------



## EnserioJose (Aug 11, 2011)

Moar!


----------



## EnserioJose (Aug 11, 2011)

Random pics from bimmerworld and turner trailers. 

Big congrats to the bimmerworld team. They took 1st and 2nd in the continental ST class.


----------



## EnserioJose (Aug 11, 2011)

Moar crappy phone pics!


----------

